# Electronica para genios malvados



## Eduardo (Jun 22, 2008)

Hace poco me encontre por accidente con un par de libros para hobbistas:
- Electronic Gadgets for the Evil Genius
- MORE Electronic Gadgets for the Evil Genius

Si bien la tematica y su tratamiento no me gustan (bah! no me gusta nada) me causo gracia que estuviera dirigido dirigido al "genio malvado" (Evil genius) recordandome a un miembro del foro de nick parecido, que desde hace tiempo quiere hacer proyectos con alta tension, pulsos electromagneticos y demas yerbas.

De los proyectos que tratan, se puede decir que estan bastante bien presentados, incluyendo  diagramas de montaje sobre placas perforadas y PCB.  
AHORA... QUE FUNCIONEN COMO UNO QUISIERA es otro tema.


Bastante seguido se leen mensajes donde preguntan sobre esto, y los yankees por supuesto,  hace rato que publicaron series de libros apuntadas a este segmento de mercado.

http://www.amazon.com/MORE-Electronic-Gadgets-Evil-Genius/dp/0071459057


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2008)

Tambien en google book


Electronic Gadgets for the Evil Genius


----------



## Loktar (Jun 26, 2008)

jajajaja ese era ELVIS


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> AHORA... QUE FUNCIONEN COMO UNO QUISIERA es otro tema.
> 
> 
> 71459057



ni entre a ver los enlaces, lo malo es darle las ideas a la mala gente, lo digo de verdad.

luego ........la electronica.....mejor que pierdan tiempo soldando circuitos que seguro no les funcionaran asi dedican semanas tratando de que si funcionen, prenden algo y quizas dejen de lado un poco ser malos bichos y se entretengan aprendiendo algo.

PD: sigo sin entender a la gente que arma circuitos que no comprenden .
hasta el mas pavo tiene 50 o 100 uniones, soldaduras, una sola mala, un solo componente mal conecctado y no se les dio "la carambola" de que funcione.....
y quienes saben saben que lo que no funka de una solo lo podes arreglar con RAZONAMIENTO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

menudo deja vi he tenido con este hilo


----------

